# كلّ اللهجات : اللي



## jawad-dawdi

حسب ما أعلم
في جميع اللهجات العربية
لا يوجد إلا اسم موصول واحد يترجم كل الأسماء الموصولة في العربية الكلاسيكية
هذا الإسم هو
اللي
لـماذا في نظركم؟​


----------



## thelastchoice

في اللهجة الحجازية وهنا لا أتكلم عن لهجة الحاضرة بل لهجة قبائل الحجاز بعامة ، لا زال "الذي" يستخدم ويكثر ذلك في الشعر خاصة ولكنها لازالت تسمع في لهجات الحجازيين وفي اليمن كذلك:
ومن راوئع شعر الكَسرَة:

أيامنا ما عليها مْقِيم *** وين الذي قبلنا فيها
في الأرض حطوا لها ترسيم *** راحوا وخلّوا مبانيها
حطوا: أي وضعوا
خلوا: أي تركوها


----------



## WadiH

طيب هذا في الشعر العامي معروف في كل الجزيرة
لكن هل فعلاً يستخدمونها في كلامهم العادي؟ وماذا عن المؤنث (التي)؟


----------



## rayloom

بعض اللهجات اليمنية ما زالت تحتفظ بـ الذي وغيرها على ما أذكر


----------

